# GPU-Z 0.2.7 CrossFire Display Availability ?



## ShadowS.T.A.L.K.E.R (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey guys hope its all good with you. 

Im new here and new to Crossfire so bear with me

Ive just installed two ATI Sapphire HD4870s into my mobo. 

Now of course on high loads one or  both  are overheating so  Ive altered the profile to use manual settings for the fan and cranked the fans up to 70%. This resolved the first problem playing stalker as it only used 1 card anyway and I hope its resolved the issues I was experiencing in Crysis. 

SO Im very aware of the heating issues of these cards but know jack about how to monitor the temps on BOTH cards. GPU-Z has a Graphics Card TAB at the bottom of which there is a title 'ATI Crossfire' with a greyed out dialog box beside it which contains Disabled(Crossfire available) but theres no option on here to change that. ie to enable it ?

Before anyone says it I have ticked the box enable crossfire on the Catalyst Control Center window and Ive fitted both ribbon cables between the two cards. 

Can anyone tell me what I need to monitor and display temps, fan speeds etc for both cards ?

Thanks for your time and hard work . It IS appreciated.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 29, 2008)

you can switch between cards using the dropdown on the bottom. or run two gpu-z instances so you can see both cards at the time.

i understand that this a bit complicated - it will be changed in the future.

any suggestions to what would work best for you to monitor multiple graphics cards?


----------



## ShadowS.T.A.L.K.E.R (Aug 29, 2008)

*Need further help Concerning this !!!*

Thats just my point . I cant select a different Card fromthe 'drop down' as there is no arrow  for that purpose and the box is greyed out ! It does contain the text 'Disabled(Crossfire Available)' which is double dutch in my oppinion.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 29, 2008)

the red marked area is where you select your card

which operating system are you on? are you sure crossfire is enabled?


----------



## ShadowS.T.A.L.K.E.R (Aug 29, 2008)

*Further Help Required *

Ok I can see my two cards now. 

Ive opened two GPU-Z apps and on one selected the top card and in the other selected the bottom card.

Im running XP Pro btw

And im sure of nothing ! Least of all  whether or not Crossfire is enabled !

Please have a look at this screenshot if thats ok on here.

http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii219/GfxMan2008/CrossfireSetup-1.jpg

Im was trying to ascertain whether or not my crossfire is enabled. Now im also trying to find out why one core is at 500 Mhz while the other is at 750 Mhz 

I appreciate any light you can shed on this issue for me Wizzard as im curently a bit out of my depth as ive never set up crossfire or sli configurations before and im becoming frustrated by the lack of documentation supplied with the cards. £350 and no manual !!!! Sheesh


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 29, 2008)

one core is under load and one is not.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 29, 2008)

did you run any fullscreen 3d app to test if both cores get utilized? try some benchmark program and check results with cf enabled and disabled.


----------



## ShadowS.T.A.L.K.E.R (Aug 29, 2008)

Errrrr WHAT  ?


----------

